# Most accurate hunting bow



## aleway

Correct me if i'm wrong, but to me it's the person shooting, not the bow. I mean if you put them in a hooter shooter will they not all shoot excellent?


----------



## bow_hunter44

You got me - thus the question. I have had bows that due to whatever reason(s) were more accurate than others.


----------



## stixshooter

Ya know I think my KXL is the shizzle ... tonight a guy is on the range with a 2004 Diamond beat to a pulp ... scarred ugly and slow to today's speedy standards ... but ya know what ?????? It shot great out to 60yrds.. talkin 11 riging 4/4 ... So it don't matter just put 'em in there .. ...


----------



## JRMOUTDOORS

It is hard to really find a bad bow in todays time. Each bow has its advantages. As far as accuracy goes it all goes back to the comfort factor. If you are not comfortable with a particular bow you are not going to be as accurate.

Comfort factor consists of several variables:

Correct Draw Weight
Correct Draw Length
General Feel of the bow ( which I feel is the most important )

I have shot several brands over the years and all of them offer accurate bows. I like the AM32 for hunting it feels the best for me.


----------



## CYRIL

Elite z28


----------



## x-it

Whatever a person shoots will be to them the most accurate or at least we want to think so. I have to be confident in my equipment. When my confidence is high I feel I am more accurate but really it depends on the shooter.


----------



## bow_hunter44

To be totally honest, the reason I asked the question is because I got a Captain earlier this year. I, like several others, have had one hell of a time getting it to tune and subsequently group. Yesterday I was sufficiently frustrated that I was seriously considering trading it off... but wanted to maxamize my chances of getting a highly accurate bow. Today, on the other hand, I changed rests on the Captain and todays shooting session was MUCH more rewarding! So, at the moment, the Captain is back in my good graces!


----------



## x-it

Good luck hope it works. i believe some bows are built better which makes them more accurate than others. I had a 06 single cam had a hard time geting it to tune just perfect for what ever reason. My other bow tuned great. So i dont really think it was my form.


----------



## alaz

May I ask what rest were you using and what did you switch to?




bow_hunter44 said:


> To be totally honest, the reason I asked the question is because I got a Captain earlier this year. I, like several others, have had one hell of a time getting it to tune and subsequently group. Yesterday I was sufficiently frustrated that I was seriously considering trading it off... but wanted to maxamize my chances of getting a highly accurate bow. Today, on the other hand, I changed rests on the Captain and todays shooting session was MUCH more rewarding! So, at the moment, the Captain is back in my good graces!


----------



## bow_hunter44

You certainly may. I had a Ripcord that I changed for a Limbdriver. I'm not sure what the difference is between the two, but the reason I changed to the Limbdriver was that it was difficult to get the arrow to align with the burger button hole with the Ripcord. Things are still working quite well with the Limbdriver (nock on wood!).


----------



## Jeromeo

bow_hunter44 said:


> You certainly may. I had a Ripcord that I changed for a Limbdriver. I'm not sure what the difference is between the two, but the reason I changed to the Limbdriver was that it was difficult to get the arrow to align with the burger button hole with the Ripcord. Things are still working quite well with the Limbdriver (nock on wood!).


You probably had fletching contact with the ripcord. I couldn't figure out for the longest while why I was getting contact. Then I undid the two screws holding the plastic arm that flips up and put them in the lower holes (which ended up raising my plastic arms) and voila I got rid of my contact.


----------



## *SWITCH

Mathews Apex 7 at those distances, holds steady and has huge kenetic energy. holds official record at 90m target.


----------



## road_kill

the most acurrate hunting bow would be one with a 8 inch brace height be at least 36-38 inches ATA perfect grip light weight shooting 450 grain arrows at 360 FPS punching the buuls eye out at 20 up to 60 with one pin.........now which ever one does that is the one im bying......


----------



## tenmilestyle

road_kill said:


> the most acurrate hunting bow would be one with a 8 inch brace height be at least 36-38 inches ATA perfect grip light weight shooting 450 grain arrows at 360 FPS punching the buuls eye out at 20 up to 60 with one pin.........now which ever one does that is the one im bying......


 Now that sounds nice!:darkbeer:


----------



## alaz

road_kill said:


> the most acurrate hunting bow would be one with a 8 inch brace height be at least 36-38 inches ATA perfect grip light weight shooting 450 grain arrows at 360 FPS punching the buuls eye out at 20 up to 60 with one pin.........now which ever one does that is the one im bying......


Sign me up! Sounds like a nice 3d bow too.


----------



## alaz

Oh yeah, smooth draw cycle, no vibration after the shot, and 80% let off, adjustable Draw length using mods, in 1/2" increments.

It is fun to dream!


----------



## [email protected]

my 25-06 its deadly out past 100 yds with a weight of 2 1/2lb pull


----------



## wis_archer

That depends on what you call hunting.

I would think a long axle to axle, high brace height bow.

Hoyt elite series, vantage series, Martin Scepter or Mystic, from what I can come up with off the top of my head.


----------



## deholley1

*bow accuracy*

It.s not the arrow , but the Indian


----------



## wis_archer

Depends. I think he is talking about forgiveness.

Most any bow should be 100% accurate....meaning if you shoot the same arrow the same exact way it will repeat itself and have the same impact point.

Forgivness is describing how much a bow amplifys shooting error.


----------



## s_house

wis_archer said:


> That depends on what you call hunting.
> 
> I would think a long axle to axle, high brace height bow.
> 
> Hoyt elite series, vantage series, Martin Scepter or Mystic, from what I can come up with off the top of my head.


I agree. I am on the hunt for a camo Ultraelite w/ xt2000 for hunting. I currently use a Airborne but going away from all the speed.


----------



## kydirtbag

100% beyond the shadow of a doubt....



















































*THE ONE WITH THE "HOOTER SHOOTER ATTACHED TO IT!!!!!!*


----------



## EliteGThoe

I Always paper tune my bow, I have a 2008 Elite GTO, and a 2006 Elite E500 Hands down i would pick the E500.


----------



## squish2519

The best bow is the one that makes you feel the most confident. Hence, meeting your expectations of draw cycle, speed, tune-ability, looks, and for some the name of the brand. It's all personal opinion and preference.


----------



## River420Bottom

[email protected] said:


> my 25-06 its deadly out past 100 yds with a weight of 2 1/2lb pull


amen to that one brother, my 25 is accuratre WELL past that... in the 400 yard range


----------



## aocasek

the one you practice with.


----------



## bow_hunter44

aocasek said:


> the one you practice with.


I don't know about that... I have shot my Captain thousands and thousands of times. Funny thing, I love the feeling of how that bow shoots. On the other hand, I'm not very thrilled about the results on the business end of the game!


----------



## ddgonehntn

I also think it is about the shooter and what they are most comfortable with!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Shooting field archery the most consistent good shooters I've seen are shooting 4 bows;

Protec
Ultratec
Proelite
Ultraelite

Not saying other bows don't shoot well, because they certainly do, but I see more of these four bows around the field shoots that anything else.


----------



## sawtoothscream

for me

my *alien x* is shooting amazing. i love that thing to death. to me thats the best shooting hunting bow of all time.

the best is in the eye of the beholder


----------



## deadly

ddgonehntn said:


> I also think it is about the shooter and what they are most comfortable with!


It is NOT the bow, it is the Hunter behind it. Most top hunting bows if tuned correctly will shoot the same with a good shooter.


----------



## bow_hunter44

wis_archer said:


> Depends. I* think he is talking about forgiveness.*
> Most any bow should be 100% accurate....meaning if you shoot the same arrow the same exact way it will repeat itself and have the same impact point.
> 
> Forgivness is describing how much a bow amplifys shooting error.


In retrospect, I think I should have asked "what is the most forgiving hunting bow".


----------



## sawtoothscream

bow_hunter44 said:


> In retrospect, I think I should have asked "what is the most forgiving hunting bow".


probally the hoyt ultratec. that thing is forgiving as heck. nive bow.



but i like my alien x better. still forgiving.


----------



## Harperman

bow_hunter44 said:


> In retrospect, I think I should have asked "what is the most forgiving hunting bow".


....From what's available today...The Katera XL is top shelf....From "YesterYear".....The ProTec with XT-2000 limbs, and Cam 1/2 cams is hard to beat...I'm not a big fan of single cams, or shorter A-T-A bows, but the Switchback's are very very good hunting bows...Really, though, there are too many good bows available today that are smooth, quiet, fast, reliable, and forgiving to nail it down to any one bow, or any one Manf....Try them all!.......Shopping for something is half the fun of getting a new Toy!..........Harperman


----------



## wicked1Joe

road_kill said:


> the most acurrate hunting bow would be one with a 8 inch brace height be at least 36-38 inches ATA perfect grip light weight shooting 450 grain arrows at 360 FPS punching the buuls eye out at 20 up to 60 with one pin.........now which ever one does that is the one im bying......


I agree:smile:


----------



## jamesbowman

*Most Accurate*

Combination of bow and hunter- Some people should never shoot past 20yds and some could shoot to 60yds well. My GT-500 shoots well at long range. It is a middle ground bow betweeen short and long ATA and brace. But I also owned a PSE X-7 that shoot well at long range-I have horns of a 5X5 elk that got double lunged past 70yds- But I was able to range it and think on it a few. Shoot and shoot more often is the key- Know your stuff and what it will do.


----------



## DeerSlayer26

the most acurrate hunting bow I have ever shot was a Mathews legacy. I am on my 3rd hunting bow since I had the Legacy,but it was by far the most acurrate and forgiving bow I have ever hunted with.


----------



## mattcrov

tribute, 06/07 soo accurate with a good stab set up


----------



## upsman65

Alphamax!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norbyx

What you should look for is a hunting bow that is not TOP SPEED... cause the higher the speed the less forgiving the bow. The higher the Brace hight the longer the ATA the more forgiving is the bow, but the slower it gets.
I rather have a bit of less speed and hit where you should than have a light speed bow and hit the tail of the animal.


----------



## Atchison

aleway said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but to me it's the person shooting, not the bow. I mean if you put them in a hooter shooter will they not all shoot excellent?


Bows have to be consitent to be accurate, you can't say a bow is accurate if you hook it up to a hooter and it leaves larger groups than another bow....

so yes one bow can be more accurate than another, but, more often than not the shooter is the main factor and not the bow in today's age


----------



## Early Ice

*here's a couple*

One of the most forgiving bows on the market today and for many years as far as target shooting/ hunting combo goes...it would be a hoyt Protec. A bow at the high end of Hoyt's line without getting into $1000+ for the Ultra Elite or Pro Elite

bowtech constitution has been used for hunting, mainly a target bow, but you see many floating around in Max4. They are about as forgiving of a setup as you can pickup.

Like many said before "forgiving" is a term aimed at humans. All bows no matter how accurate they are will shoot darn near the same out of a hooter shooter. "forgiving" is a term for the Indian...as someone else put it. the more forgiving, the more you can screw up and possibly not notice as much.

A to A means a lot less than it did years ago now with par. limbs and generous braces.


----------



## DMOE512

737 gets my vote.


----------



## medicthwackmstr

*Most accurate hunting bow...*

I feel that accuracy lyes within the beholder... If you are confident in your equipment and consistantly are having tight groups... I don't realy believe it matters what brand of bow you're shooting.

But not everyone uses the same sight, rest, release or arrows. Everybody may use similar things but we all use something different and unique to us, something that I like may not be suitable to the next guy or gal. That is what is so special about archery we may not use the same gear but, it's all based on the same pricipal... Bow to arrow to meet in the freezer... This is where most everyone will agree.


----------



## wis_archer

They are all Accurate, meaning if you aim at a spot at 100 yards and do the same thing twice the arrow will hit the same exact spot.

IF Everything is sound -- and I am yet to find consistent carbons -- arrows need to be consistant for that to happen.

And your bow cant have any play either.

But there is a big difference in forgiveness.

That is why my next bow is going to be 41" long with a 8.25" brace height (ProTec).

I like to set myself up for shooting 80+ yards.

Then when I hunt shoot at 20.

Makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Supercracker

Hoyt 737 is a tack driver. More than sufficient speed for all game in N. America. Slightly slower than the micro bows, but much more stable. You will really notice the tighter groups at 30 yards and beyond. The easiest bow I have ever shot. 37 inch ATA may seem long to the youngsters of today. It wasn't that long ago when 44 inch ATA was considered short. 

The 737 is a stone cold killer.


----------



## bucksnortinted

bow_hunter44 said:


> You certainly may. I had a Ripcord that I changed for a Limbdriver. I'm not sure what the difference is between the two, but the reason I changed to the Limbdriver was that it was difficult to get the arrow to align with the burger button hole with the Ripcord. Things are still working quite well with the Limbdriver (nock on wood!).


i put a limdriver on my X-Force 6 and it works great on it,as far as the most accurate bow is gonna be one thats tuned properly and in spec,correct draw lentgh,and most important of all is gonna be your arrow shoting 90 or 100yds as you stated,you can take crappy arrow and shoot decent at 30yds,you start shooting 50yds and farther you need some good staight arrows and spined right for your bow same weight tips and fletching,i am not telling you to go buy gold tip arrows but they do have a good chart for setting up arrows,your limdriver you put on was a good choice,i am shootin pse x weave pro 300's and these things fly like darts,you shouldn't have no more than i think its 12% forward weight on your arrow i think its the maxima hunters they have a good chart also and the forward weight technology,put a string stopper on your bow if you do not have one that will help also,your arrows have a lot to do with your accuracy

Ted


----------



## Dewboy

aleway said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong, but to me it's the person shooting, not the bow. I mean if you put them in a hooter shooter will they not all shoot excellent?


I don't know of ANYONE that goes to the range or to the tree stand with a HOOTER SHOOTER. So yes, you are wrong in the sense that the OP is not asking about the shootability of a bow with a hooter shooter. I'm pretty sure he is talking about shootability, in which forgiveness plays a big part. I think he could care less about a hooter shooter.

To the OP, you can begin by looking at the most forgiving bows that have the levelest nock travel. Every year bows from every manufacturer get better and better. back in the early nineties, nock travel was horrendous on many of the bows. These days, many are dead zero all the way back! For example, a 2007 Darton Pro 2000 was rated dead zero nock travel all the way back, while a 2007 Hoyt Vectrix was measured .33" high at mid draw and .97" above the straight line at full draw.(info taken from Nock Travel Data by J. Marzullo 1/21/2007) Or, you can just base your choice on reputation. Most bows that shoot great have a good reputation for shooting great. I was not very optimistic about the PSE omen, but kept ready post after post where the owner of a UF cam bow claimed it shot as well as any they had ever shot. I ended up with UF (Omen) cams on an EVO 7 Riser, and although it can be a bear to shoot, I have to agree that it is very accurate. I guess it is possible that the accuracy could come from the fact that you can't creep with these cams, which may be another trait you want to look for. LOW Creep, like the hoyt Spiral cams. I heard the Hoyt fuel cams are ultra low creep! All that considered, the most accurate set-up may not be the most comfortable to shoot, atleast not until you get used to it!


----------

